# lighting overkill?



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

im building a new aquascaping tank.
its going to be 5 gallons i believe. and im going to build a custom compact florescent hood for it. 
I was thinking of putting 3 compact florescent in the hood. but im thinking for 5 gallons that is WAY overkill so maybe 2 lower wattage bulbs? 
Also do you think it will overheat? im hoping it will produce some heat to keep my tank warm (my average room temp is usualy low 70's so a heater isn't CRUCIAL for cooler water plants and fish. but a little extra warmth would be nice) also im going to attempt to grow HC which iv heard likes tons of light. 
these will be normally threaded bulbs like incandescent bulbs. 

Also dose any one know of any good bulbs i could pick up at the local home remodeling store that will have the proper light spectrum 5000K-7000K with decent lux and wattage?-thanks ,Nick ^_^


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

if you building it you an use the small CF lights the sell to repalce the old bulb lights. it may look bulky but the are chaep and eaisly found. As far as over kill 20 watts will give you 4 wats per gal in a 5 gallon tank. So one bulb will be enough... if you get to much light you will burn the plants and you will have aglea problems.


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

So its 5.5 gallons and iv built the hood. i went with one fixture and ill use a 20 something watt that has nice K rating. im rather happy with it ^_^ 

dose any one know of a compact fluorescent bulb that's 5000K or better? 
the daylight bulbs at my local home remodeling store are only 4100K


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Check with Forter and Smith


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

the online aquarium retailers will have coralife versions of those bulbs available in 6,500k, 10,000k, and 50/50


----------

